# water



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what commercial water i could buy to lower gh/kh?
What brand?

thanks
dp


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There isn't any particular brand you want, all you need is RO or distilled water. You can buy it at the grocery store, or the pharmacy.


----------

